# البرامج الهندسيه المفروض تعلمها لمهندس الطيران



## Ahmed shawki (10 أغسطس 2006)

من المعروف ان عصرنا الحديث وتقدم العالم فى جميع المجالات وخاصة الطائرات 
يحتم على مهندس الطيران تعلم كل ما هو جديد 
من البرامج الى يفضل تعلمها .... حتى يكون زو قيمه فى شركات الطيران

MSC.NASTRAN _PATRAN
C or C++ C#
وانا افضل C#
و..... اريد افكاركم وخبراتكم حتى يستفيد الجميع​'طبعا فى ناس هتخالفنى او تتفق او تزيد على
فى انتظار ردك جميع المهندسين

اخوكم مهندس الطيران احمد شوقى ​


----------



## paradisein (1 مايو 2007)

اريد برنامج nastran


----------



## محمد4433 (2 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك . لكن ياترى فين نقدر نتعلم البرامج دى
وانا لسة فى اولى . ممكن ابدا من دلوقتى ولا بعد التخرج ان شاء الله


----------



## medo46 (21 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور وجزاكم الله خيرا
لكن أنا لي سؤال 
لماذا على مهندس الطيران أن يتعلم هذه البرامج


----------



## mohamedghmour (22 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور أخي 
لكن أظن أن هذه البرامج مثل c++ و c هي بديهيات من المفروض على كل مهندس أن يعرفها و ليس مهندس طيران فحسب. لكن من المستحيل مجارات العصر و الالمام بكل البرامج الجديدة المهمة في مهنة الطيران.
لكنني أظن أن هذا يأتي حسب تخصص كل واحد و طبيعة عمله


----------



## Ahmed shawki (22 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على الردود وفى انتظار ردود اخرى


----------



## حنظله (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا أخوتي 
بس أنا بعدني بالسنه الأولى ف شو بتنصحوني أي برنامج لأبدأ به
شكرا مره أخرى


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (29 أغسطس 2007)

الأهم في السنة الأولى.........هو تعلم الهندسة.....واستخدام عقلك (التحليل) ويدك (الرسم) في تحديد ما تريد الوصول اليه.....اما البرامج فما هي الا تطبيقات لهذة القدرات التي يجب ان تكون موجودة اصلا.....
فأنصحك بتعلم التطبيقات في اوقات الفراغ بعد السنة الأولى .....بشرط الا تطغى على الأصل(((الهندسة)))


----------



## حنظله (29 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا أخ محمد الشريف 
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## خالدالملاح (1 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ محمد شوقى وجميع مجبى الطيران راسلونى على khaledalmlah***********


----------



## م المصري (6 سبتمبر 2007)

البرنامج علي حسب التطبيق الذي تحتاجه ,,,, و لكن لا غني عن الماتلاب ,,,,, للتطبيقات الرياضية ,,,,,, و اي لغة برمجه عامه اخري كالـ C بانواعها او الفيجوال بيسك او غيرها ,,,,, كما ان هناك بعض البرامج الاخري التخصصيه مثل Aaa و هو برنامج قوي و ضروري لمهندس الطيران ,,,,, و يوجد له رابط في احد مواضيع المشرف العام جاسر ,,,,

عاطر التحايا 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (17 سبتمبر 2007)

أصدقائي مهندسوا الطائرات أو طلبة هندسة الطيران,, انا الحمد لله خريج جديد من أعرق هندسة طيران في الشرق الأوسط وهي هندسة الطيران وعلوم الفضاء جامعة القاهرة.. ويسعدني أن أفيدكم في هذا الموضوع.....
أولا كمهندس لابد أن تتعلم علي الأقل لغة أو لغتي برمجة وبالنسبة لهندسة الطيران بالذات هناك لغتان بالغتا الأهميه في هندسة الطيران وهما
1-Matlap program with simulunk
2-Fortran program
الأول برنامج الماتلاب الشهير, طبعا انا قصدي انك توصل لمستوي البرمجة والإحتراف فيه مش المستوي البدائي بتاع حل المعادلات وطبعا تتعلم البرنامج التمثيلي بتاعة,, ده مهم قوي للجماعة اللي ناويين يتخصصوا في التحكم والكنترول بتاع الطيران زهينفع أي مهندس طيران
أما بالنسبة للبرنامج التاني بتاع الفورتران , ده بقي بيفضله دايما الجماعه اللي بيشتغوا في الدفع والمحركات والصواريخ لأن قوي جدا في تصميم برامج الدفع والحرارة....
أما بالنسبة للمهندسين اللي ناويين يتخصصوا في الهياكل,, فعندهم برنامج الناستران اللي قال عليه الزميل أحمد شوقي من قبل,,,,,
أما طبعا لو هتتخصص دينامكيا هوائيه , فانت يلزمك برامج تانيه انا مش متذكرها قوي بصراحه دلوقتي,, بس لو فيه حد عاوزها ممكن يبتعلي وانا أدور ليه عليها.......
طبعا غير ان أي مهندس ميكانيكا أو طيران لازم يتعلم كويس قوي برنامج الرسم الهندسي 
AUTOCAD mechanical
لأن ده هتحتاجه في التصميم وأيضا التصنيع اللي هتحتاج فيهم برامجCADCAM
طبعا غير شوية برامج جرافيكس زي UNIGRAPHICS
ازاي تدرس البرامج دي
لو انت في مصر,, تقدر تاخد الدورات دي في هندسة القاهرة أو أي مركز دورات في أي جامعة حكومية زي مثلا عين شمس أو مراكز كيت مثلا واللي محتاجها يقدر يسألني وأنا أدور علي الإيميلات والتليفونات اللي كانت عندي وأكتبهالكوا ...
بالنسبة بقي للشغل في الشركات في مجال الصيانه ,, حضرتك مش هتحتاجهم خالص.. هتحتاج تاخد طرازات طائرات ودي بتتاخد في وزارة الطيران ومصر للطيران وأي شركة طيران حكومية
البرامج دي كلها تنفعك في الدراسة وفي الشغل لو هاتشتغل في مركز أبحاث أو في مصنع طيارات أو محركات مثلا والله الموفق


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (17 سبتمبر 2007)

بالنسبة للزميل اللي بيسأل يبدأ بأي برنامج
نصيحتي الشخصية يبدأ ببرنامج الرسم الميكانيكي autocad mechanical
ومعاه في نفس الوقت الماتلاب
MATLAP
ده لأنه هيحتاج البرنامجين دول في دراسته وفي حل التمارين والمسائل البسيطه الأول قبل مايدخل في التصاميم المعقده اللي بتحتاج برمجه.,, يعني هتحتاجهم من أول سنة أولي لغاية ماتتخرج,, ولو انت في هندسة طيران جامعة القاهرة’’ هتتدرس المادتين دول كمقررات عندك اجبارية لأهميتهم البالغة لأي مهندس طيران


----------



## عمراياد (18 سبتمبر 2007)

_شكرا لك اخي على هذه النصيحة ولجميع من بادر_


----------



## حنظله (21 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير أخ م ط محمد ابراهيم


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (21 سبتمبر 2007)

لا شكر علي واجب ياأخي,, فمد يد العون لأخيك الإنسان فريضة,, وويل لمن يخفي معلومة أو مساعدة عن محتاج,, ومن هنا بأتقدم لطالب هذا السؤال بألا يبخل بأي معلومة يعرفها بعد ذلك عن سائل لها فالعلم بالشئ أمانة من الممكن أن تكون مجرد حامل لها ولست منتفع بها فلا تخن الأمانة أبدا


----------



## صلاح الجزلي (30 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام ورحة الله عليكم , شكرا على اثارة هذا الموضوع الهام اخ احمد اولا احب ان اشير الى اننى طالب فى مجال هنسة الطيران وفى السنة الاخيرة لى للتخرج واحب ان اقول ان البرامج التى اعتمدنا عليها فى مجال الرسم الهندسى والذى اعتقد انها الاهم والاكثر استفادة لطالب فى بداية المشوار هى كالاتى : AutoCAD Mechanical + Engineering Drawing


----------



## Ahmed shawki (3 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ويريت لو نتواصل على لاإيميل ahmed-shawki عل الهووااتت ميياال يسعدنى جدا اخ مهندس محمد ابراهيم ان ترسل ليه ايايمل على الخاص لاتواصل معك وتقوللنا اشتغلت وله لسه


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (3 أكتوبر 2007)

أنا تحت أمرك ياباشمهندس أحمد


----------



## mody_refat (26 نوفمبر 2007)

mashkoor w gazak allah kol kheer


----------



## دريد نزار محمود (19 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علي شهاب (24 يناير 2008)

*م جاسر و م مصطفى المصري*

السلام عليكم انا علي شهاب من الاردن معلش من الاخ احمد شوقي بتزويدي بعض من الابحاث عن مولدات الكهرباء بشك عام غير خاص بطيران انا طالب A And Bوبأسرع وقت اذا ممكن
:2:


----------



## إسلام أحمد توبة (3 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم وتحياتي لكل الأعضاء وتعليقي كل ما زادت المعرفة كل مازادت الخبرة وتمكنى من الوصول الى المطلوب وانا افضل الحاسوب كبداية للتعلم والتطبيق اولا وأرجو من الاخ الكريم مهندس الطيران محمد غبراهيم إنو يبعتلي على الميل برنامج الفورتران اهم شي وبرنامج الاوتوكاد وهذا الاميل 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxوتحياتي للمهندس محمد ولكل الأعضاء والعاملين بهذا المجال


----------



## إسلام أحمد توبة (3 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم وأرجو من الاخوة من يحملون معلومات عن محركات الطيران الكهربائية الصغيرة أن يتركمو بتزويدها لي ولكل من يرغب بها وتحياتي لكم وارجو مراسلتي على الاميل 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م المصري (5 فبراير 2008)

إسلام أحمد توبة قال:


> السلام عليكم وأرجو من الاخوة من يحملون معلومات عن محركات الطيران الكهربائية الصغيرة أن يتركمو بتزويدها لي ولكل من يرغب بها وتحياتي لكم وارجو مراسلتي على الاميل
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


 
اهلا اهلا بالمهندس احمد في قسم الطيران 
تقبل تحياتي ثم اعتذاري عن شطب *****ك ... فهذا مخالف لقواعد المنتدي
و بخصوص ما طلبت ادعوك للبحث في الارشيف المتخصص .... و ستجد ما يسرك ان شاء الله 
كما اننا هنا في قسم الطيران نحبذ ان يتم طرح المواضيع و الاستفسارات بعيدا عن ال*****ات لتعم الفائده 
مره اخري ... اهلا و سهلا باحمد توبه .... و ننتظر عدوتك مره اخري 

الي اللقاء​


----------



## م المصري (5 فبراير 2008)

علي شهاب قال:


> السلام عليكم انا علي شهاب من الاردن معلش من الاخ احمد شوقي بتزويدي بعض من الابحاث عن مولدات الكهرباء بشك عام غير خاص بطيران انا طالب A And Bوبأسرع وقت اذا ممكن
> :2:


 
اهلا بعلي شهااب 

نأسف علي التأخير 

هلا تكرمت بتحديد طلبك بشكل اكثر تفصيلا 

تحياتي​


----------



## SherifKhallaf (13 فبراير 2008)

شكراً و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## يوسف بلحسين (16 فبراير 2008)

ولتبسيط مسألة الرسم الصناعي يمكن استعمال برنامج (كرول دراو) قد يكون أحيانا أفضل من البرامج
الأخرى


----------



## يوسف بلحسين (16 فبراير 2008)

> [/IMG]


استجابة لمساعدتك اليك هده الطريقة لتوليد الطاقة المجانية (المهندس يوسف بلحسين المغربي)


----------



## امة اللة (16 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة انا سعيدة جدا لمشاركتى واتمنى ان اكون عضوا لطيف


----------



## م المصري (21 فبراير 2008)

امة اللة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة انا سعيدة جدا لمشاركتى واتمنى ان اكون عضوا لطيف


 
بلا شك قسم الطيران يرحب بك .... سيدتي 

و اهلا بك و بخبراتك 

لك التحيات


----------

